# dropoff at ft pickens?



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Been trying to catch reds out at ft Pickens for a few weeks to no avail, was fishing by the gated pier to the right I was told was for a ferry but heard a rumor there's a pretty sharp drop close to shore at the point where it channels out into the gulf, anybody know anything about this? Is it worth fishing and what would be the best way to fish it? I like the pier cause I've heard over and over docks hold reds but haven't caught any yet. Any advice anybody's got would be appreciated been throwing menhaden and spooning under and around the docks but not getting anything


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

ferry pier is new in the last year. I know they catch some at the fishing pier and between the fishing pier and the concrete piers. I think it hit and miss


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Walk west of the pier to the horn that juts out.fresh mullet or sabiki sone alewies on the pier.use them as cut bait.redfish candy.catchumup.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Alright thanks alot. Another question I got I was out in Navarre today and caught a little fish I've never seen that after a couple hours searching online I found out is a yellow jacket (unless somebody here knows otherwise if I can get the picture up, I'm new at this saltwater stuff) anyone know if its any good as bait for anything?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

i call them a yellow jacket never really use them for bail because i dont want to get stuck by the two poison spins on the bottom of it that will cause some pain


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Yeah I read about that but I figure if it turns out to be good bait I'd take my chances if I ever caught another


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

JV22 said:


> Alright thanks alot. Another question I got I was out in Navarre today and caught a little fish I've never seen that after a couple hours searching online I found out is a yellow jacket (unless somebody here knows otherwise if I can get the picture up, I'm new at this saltwater stuff) anyone know if its any good as bait for anything?


I've always called them crazy fish. Not sure where the name came from but they are just that, have seen them bouncing off of pilings while fishing with the slightest noise, also have had them jump in the boat, so to me they will always be crazy fish. And I have never got a sniff off of one.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hand sized pin fish. Live. Hand sized mullet,live. Have caught hundreds,if not thousands that way. And I do better at night.


----------

